# Minimum par to grow staurogyne repens



## kidgrave (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi, I would like to grow staurogyne repens in a low-tech tank. I was wondering, what's the minimum amount of par to grow this plant? 

My plan is to grow this plant in a low-tech setup, and with at least 30 par. I don't plan to dose CO2. 

Please share your experiences about you growing this plant. Thanks.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

PAR ~10, but the plants grew up, ~1/4" internodes.

v3


----------



## kidgrave (Feb 4, 2014)

OVT said:


> PAR ~10, but the plants grew up, ~1/4" internodes.
> 
> v3


Thanks for your reply. Do you think it is possible to create a nice carpet with 10-20 par? I don't think the plant growing up is problematic, since I do plan to cut the stems to keep replanting to carpet.


----------



## pucksr (Jan 27, 2011)

I would just recommend you get the Tropica 49 cultivar rather than "Low-Grow" or "Porto Vehlo". I have the original cultivar in my Aquastyle 6. No CO2, no heavy ferts, average light. It is growing, but slowly. 

I have "Porto Vehlo" in my high-tech 55 gallon(CO2, EI Dosing, Medium-High lighting). It grows like a weed, but is larger leafed and tends to grow straight up if not trimmed. Even if more lighting could force it to grow in a more horizontal way, I still think it would make a lousy carpet. It would probably be about 4-5 inches off the substrate.


----------



## Mark.burns43 (Jun 12, 2014)

Im growing stuarogyne repens to keep it low to the substrate and dense im using finnex planted plus and fluval 24 inch aqualife full spectrum. And pressurized co2. Just before you plant snip the top node off and this will help it grow horizontal to start you off. Currently i have them about 1 to 1 1/2 height..sorry for the side ways pic but u can see it to the right near the rock. I really like this plant.


----------



## Stinkmonky (Apr 16, 2012)

This is my low tech tank that I just let it grow out in. Some stems are over 5 inches. There's a 12" fugeray about 10 inches above them. No co2, no ferts, short photo period, good flow.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## poormanisme (Jul 19, 2012)

should have no problem carpeting with 20-25 par. But it's not gonna happen quickly.
scott


----------



## Positron (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow Stinkmonky! Is that really s. repens? They are really tall! I have tons of repens and they never get that tall.


----------



## xxxSHyXAxxx (Mar 16, 2011)

Lower light makes it grow tall


----------



## Mark.burns43 (Jun 12, 2014)

Im throwing that into my low tech i like the look of the taller repen.


----------



## Potsie (May 14, 2014)

I took a chance on this plant about 6 months ago because I wanted a carpet effect. I knew nothing about it at the time, other than what I read online and thought it was somewhat unique. I have a 55 gallon, dirted tank, add excel daily but no co2. My lighting is good but not great: It's the LED Satellite +, model 4007, 25 watt, 36 inch. Has 72 white lights and 36 RGB. Looks like Par is 25 on the web site. 

To my surprise, it took a little while but this plant has been the best and most consistent grower in the tank. Seems like I'm trimming it on a weekly basis and replanting. I'm actually running out of room in my tank to replant.


----------



## kidgrave (Feb 4, 2014)

poormanisme said:


> should have no problem carpeting with 20-25 par. But it's not gonna happen quickly.
> scott


I was thinking about growing this plant in my high light tank, then cutting all the stems and planting them in my low tech tank. :icon_cool


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

Stinkmonky said:


> This is my low tech tank that I just let it grow out in. Some stems are over 5 inches. There's a 12" fugeray about 10 inches above them. No co2, no ferts, short photo period, good flow.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I think having no co2 made the plants grow backwards...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2019)

poormanisme said:


> should have no problem carpeting with 20-25 par. But it's not gonna happen quickly.
> scott


 My pawfly led gives off 100 to 130 par at substrate is that good our to much for a repens carpet


----------

